# Weber - Taggart



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody been up to the weeb near Taggart recently ? How are the water levels ?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

heading up there with the gf in a few hours ill take pics and such.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> heading up there with the gf in a few hours ill take pics and such.


Good to see that you are taking your grandfather with you. -|\O-


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

well we hit it today, and it was fun. snowy and cold but fun... ended the day with a few whities and a few smaller browns, but with the right company it was well worth freezing! the gf nailed her brown on her first cast!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice thanks for the update looks like you two had a great time. Also looks like there some nice fish in there to be caught. 

Is that a spinning reel  Say aint so ... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i havent taught her to FF yet


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Im just messing with ya 8) 8) to be honest I did quite a bit of bass fishing last year with a spinning outfit was allot of fun.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

if you look at the pic with the little lady, you will see the taggart exit sign. we are going to start there again saturday and work down stream to the cliff, then back up rthen try some where else, anyone is free to join us, i might even get her started on the fly rod!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Great Place to fish every time I get gear up to go something always happens :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

Growing up in Taggarts I would often fish that hole. It is one of my favorites and down stream is good too. I would get off the school bus, run home and slap on my waders, grab my fly rod and try to fish for a couple hours before it got dark. I have pulled some nice fish out of there. In the summer when the river gets low and it is a sunny day you can see all sorts of fish in there. It used to be better until a semi truck went off the road and ended up in the river. Most of the fish died and it has slowly gotten better over the years. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## zekefetch (Jan 28, 2010)

What kind of fly is everyone using


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

trial and error my man. get out there and find out what works for yourself. everyone has a favorite, and most arent willing to share. Generally, pheasant tails, prince nymphs, zebra midges, scuds, hares ears, brassies, and maybe some griffiths gnats are a good choice to go to in the winter. You can go balls to the wall, and fish a huge one, or go smaller. Lately, and especially in the winter, smaller is better. most people cannot fish small flies effectively, and so the trout feel more secure eating smaller items. grab a handful of flies, and do some experimentation. just remember, if you arent bumping the bottom from time to time, you arent going to catch fish nymphing. don't forget to rip a streamer through the good runs. there are quite a few tiger trout through croydon and taggart, and they are very aggressive.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Try a zoo cougar or a sex dungeon 8)


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

There are Tiger trout in the weber huh? Never caught one.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, there is Tiger Trout in the weber Ive caught a few.


----------

